
Rocket Lab successfully launches second Electron booster test flight - middle1
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/22/rocket-lab-successfully-launches-second-electron-booster-test-flight/
======
juanmirocks
Previous post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16201047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16201047)

